# Detector de voz analogico



## xixo (Oct 26, 2007)

Hola, estoy buscando un circuto de deteccion de voz analogico que funcione en tiempo real, he estado buscando por el foro y he encontrado un detector de audio, puede servir?dejo el circuito aqui, a ver si me podeis ayudar.
gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 26, 2007)

No lo veo claro.sobretodo la segunda parte, busca vox

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/seleccion-canales-audio-6249/


----------

